
Ask HN: What are you predictions for decade 2020-2030? - apexkid
Share your thoughts on what will happen &#x2F; change in this decade. Tech, economy, world politics anything.
======
mtmail
955 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21941278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21941278)

